# 3.7 rating



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

picking up a 3.7 Lyft pax in a few. Getting prepared for the nightmare.....


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

SaintCl89 said:


> picking up a 3.7 Lyft pax in a few. Getting prepared for the nightmare.....


u crazy sob, lol. this guy lives on the edge lmao


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

She was actually a nice girl. Her and her friends were pretty chill. Asked her what she did and she said lots of nights partying down the shore.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

SaintCl89 said:


> She was actually a nice girl. Her and her friends were pretty chill. Asked her what she did and she said lots of nights partying down the shore.


What did you rate her?


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

I gave her a 5. She was nice to me lol


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

SaintCl89 said:


> I gave her a 5. She was nice to me lol


i don't care about her niceness. was she cute? 1-10, how would u rate her?


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

She is lucky I’m on a quest or else there is no way I would have picked her up

2 were 7. One was 8.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

SaintCl89 said:


> I gave her a 5. She was nice to me lol


Fellow simps would be proud of you.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

EX_ said:


> Fellow simps would be proud of you.


So if she was a good pax with you and had a low rating, you would still rate her low?


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

SaintCl89 said:


> So if she was a good pax with you and had a low rating, you would still rate her low?


I wouldn't pick her up in the first place.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

ok. I get what you’re saying. I’m a boob because I picked up a rider and you’re the smart guy that wouldn’t have. Well played


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

SaintCl89 said:


> ok. I get what you're saying. I'm a boob because I picked up a *low rated *rider and you're the smart guy that wouldn't have. Well played


FIFY.

If drivers can be deactivated for having a rating below 4.6 it's more than fair to hold pax by the same standards. It's fairly pragmatic reasoning so I'm sure you'll understand it.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

EX_ said:


> Fellow simps would be proud of you.


SaintCI89 the type of guy to get friendzoned lol


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Did you nail or at least get a number ?


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

I don’t play that game anymore. Married with kids lol


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

SaintCl89 said:


> I don't play that game anymore. *Married *with kids lol


What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Its 2017, nearly 2018, someone will cheat...heart will be broken then recovery period of alcohol and drugs. Also kids/children will suffer based upon the fact their home life will be weird with different men/women/whatever that person prefers running in and out of house.

When you can just do what you want and live life.


----------



## LyftKing$$ (Sep 14, 2017)

I ignored


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

LyftKing$$ said:


> I ignored


I ignore any pings from males with ratings under 4.5. Most likely they are d-bags


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

LyftKing$$ said:


> I ignored


Well played.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

I took a 3.43 once and she was fine.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

SaintCl89 said:


> She is lucky I'm on a quest or else there is no way I would have picked her up
> 
> 2 were 7. One was 8.


No way. I see many girls rated that high in looks always gets a pass no matter what they do. It's the good looking chic club. Their presence is the tip.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

freddieman said:


> No way. I see many girls rated that high in looks always gets a pass no matter what they do. It's the good looking chic club. Their presence is the tip.


Not unless they are joining team shakur. Other than that they get treated like regular :/


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

I now ignore most pings from female pax over the weekends, too entitled and way too many unneeded headaches to deal with.

My rating jumped from 4.76 back to 4.88 over the past two weeks.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

EX_ said:


> I now ignore most pings from female pax over the weekends, too entitled and way too many unneeded headaches to deal with.
> 
> My rating jumped from 4.76 back to 4.88 over the past two weeks.


That's a good idea tbh. They are the most wishy-washy...either they love you or they find something to complain about. I also get a lot of revenge ratings too from riders.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I always look at pax as cows, man and woman alike.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Kater Gator said:


> I took a 3.43 once and she was fine.


Mine was a 3.5. She was fine too on the way to work during morning time. Told me she parties and uses uber as her DD. I'm sure that's why her rating was low.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DD ??
Isn't that a bra size?
Jeeze I feel old.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

SaintCl89 said:


> picking up a 3.7 Lyft pax in a few. Getting prepared for the nightmare.....


No biggie . I picked up a guy last night who had a 4.4 rating . No problem, nice guy . Just shows how the rating system is totally unjustified and unreasonable . I gave him a FIVE rating .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Some times I ask them why their rating is so low. Most of the time they're surprised, and didn't know that they even got rated. 
Was driving a Sunday day once; pax took me to a local restaurant to pick up his lunch. Asked me if I'd wait, I said 'sure'. 
He came out, we started back ... I said, "I've picked you up a couple of times now for the same run, and I've noticed that your rating is slipping a bit. What's going on?"
He was surprised that he even had a rating and couldn't imagine why his ratings are going down.
I asked, "Do you tip your drivers?" He said that he did not.
I asked, "Do you tip your waitress when you go to dinner? Did you tip the people just now?"
He said that he did.
I asked, "But the guy that you ask for an extra favor - to wait for you - you don't tip him?"
He said, "Is that why my ratings are going down?"
I asked, "Well, how would you feel if you were me?"

Ride ended. I thanked him for the call ... and, a few minutes later a $5 tip shows up.
A lot of people have not been educated in manners - some don't care, but a lot just haven't been schooled by their parents on manners. 

I'm getting to where I am not shy about discussing it with them - manners that is.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Tipping is customary for good service. I always tip. I’ve noticed that on Lyft I get more tips. More cash and more in app. On uber I rarely got tips and if I did it would be 1 dollar. Which hey. I’ll take the one dollar. It’s one more than I had before. But when I grew up I was taught that if you were getting a service you tipped. All the way to the cable guy.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Some times I ask them why their rating is so low. Most of the time they're surprised, and didn't know that they even got rated.
> Was driving a Sunday day once; pax took me to a local restaurant to pick up his lunch. Asked me if I'd wait, I said 'sure'.
> He came out, we started back ... I said, "I've picked you up a couple of times now for the same run, and I've noticed that your rating is slipping a bit. What's going on?"
> He was surprised that he even had a rating and couldn't imagine why his ratings are going down.
> ...


Uber educated riders on No Tip. Now we have to re-educate them.



SaintCl89 said:


> Tipping is customary for good service. I always tip. I've noticed that on Lyft I get more tips. More cash and more in app. On uber I rarely got tips and if I did it would be 1 dollar. Which hey. I'll take the one dollar. It's one more than I had before. But when I grew up I was taught that if you were getting a service you tipped. All the way to the cable guy.


Blame Uber's policy compared to Lyft's.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

EX_ said:


> I now ignore most pings from female pax over the weekends, too entitled and way too many unneeded headaches to deal with.
> 
> My rating jumped from 4.76 back to 4.88 over the past two weeks.


Did u get a raise in pay?


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

freddieman said:


> Did u get a raise in pay?


Yes, but mostly through tips (either cash and/or in-app) to make up the lost difference in ignored pings, coming out with an additional $63 including earnings ($716.04 total for 10/2-10/8). Last week appeared to be similar with an extra $44 in tips to compensate ($689.25 total for 10/9-10/15). I usually average between $600-$675 weekly (Thurs/Fri/Sat evenings).

While I did see small increases in pay, this was mainly done as a method of damage control from my dinged ratings last September.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Shakur said:


> Not unless they are joining team shakur. Other than that they get treated like regular :/


Nice comment, after your lecture about the moral decay of family.


----------

